# Cutter for 8.5 x 11



## mitch-4a (Apr 27, 2010)

I am looking for a cutter that will do half cut on adhesive backed materials that are on 8.5 x 11" sheets. What would you recomend. It will be for cutting pre printed bottle labels with 4 to 5 per page.


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Look at the CC 330L-20 craftrobo. It's an entry level cutter. Mine cuts 8.5 x 11.0. I think it would work fine for bottle lables. Mike


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

When you say half cut, do you mean just cutting through the adhesive? 

Another great option is the Cricket. You are limited to only cutting what is on the cartridges, however.


----------



## Crawler Graphics (Jan 11, 2009)

GHEENEE1 said:


> Look at the CC 330L-20 craftrobo. It's an entry level cutter. Mine cuts 8.5 x 11.0. I think it would work fine for bottle lables. Mike


This would be my recommendation as well.


----------



## mitch-4a (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback.
Nick - Yes, I will be doing half cuts that would leave the backing sheet intact and allow the adhesive decal to be pulled off of the backing.

For those of you that have used the CC330L-20 craft robo, how long would it take it to make 4 or 5 rectangular cuts on an 8.5x11 sheet? Does it come with software do be able to creat the shapes?

Thanks again


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

for those interested in the cricket Costco has been have the reps in some stores...selling at $100 less than craft stores with an extra $99 cart included...so you might check with Costco in your area


----------



## Zectron2348 (Mar 8, 2010)

Check out the Graphtec Silhouette SD. 

Unlike most low cost cutters the Silhouette has a registration eye, often found only in cutters costing three times the Silhouette. Currently on sale for $249 online.


----------



## bornover (Apr 10, 2008)

Zectron2348 said:


> Check out the Graphtec Silhouette SD.
> 
> Unlike most low cost cutters the Silhouette has a registration eye, often found only in cutters costing three times the Silhouette. Currently on sale for $249 online.


Zentron, do you have one? If you have one, can you tell us how accurate it is and how you think it compares to something like a Roland GX-24?


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

That Graphtec is cute!! Great for dark transfers and small vinyl work.


----------



## Zectron2348 (Mar 8, 2010)

bornover said:


> Zentron, do you have one? If you have one, can you tell us how accurate it is and how you think it compares to something like a Roland GX-24?


No, unfortunately I do not have one yet, but I plan to get one as soon as I can. I will be using it for heat transfer cutting, nothing else. 

There are a couple sites you can visit which compare all the cutters available, feature by feature, and there doesn't appear to be anything else under about 700 bucks which has some of the features the Silhouette has (such as the registration eye). Now how well it works is another question I am still researching. 

I did find a site which has many tutorials on the Silhouette and it's software program, and it sure looks promising for my application.


----------



## TshirtLover929 (Jan 20, 2010)

I own a Graphtec Craft Robo CC330L-20.
It is the same cutter as the Silhouette SD. 
I use mine for making vinyl decals, vinyl heat transfers (Easyweed and Fibron), and cutting my inkjet heat transfers out. 
But it is a Craft cutter so the max cutting area is 7.87 in x 39.37 in. 
(if your using the registration marks and contour cutting then the design will be even smaller so that it will fit within the registraion marks) 
I use JPSS 8.5" X 11" and love the way they turn out, just remember to use the carrier sheet or you will be replacing the Teflon Cutting Strip .
I use the software that came with it since you can design, print, then cut from it. It also comes with a plug in if you use Corel Draw or Adobe Illustrator.
I also bought a Craft Robo blade holder that uses the standard Graphtec .9mm blades. 
The replacement blades are cheaper and it gave me more control in setting the blade depth.
I hope this helps.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks David. Can you tell me....what carrier are you using? This cutter sounds perfect for cutting small transfers instead of going downstairs and turning on puter and the 5000. (I'm lazy!!)


----------



## Zectron2348 (Mar 8, 2010)

Great information David, thanks.

You said the image must be small enough to fit within the registration marks. Can you tell us what the dimensions between the registration marks is? 

Also, have you tried importing and cutting an image designed in another program? Was setting that image up for cutting a difficult task and was the resulting cutting accurate? This seems to be an often asked question, the accuracy of cutting an imported image. 

Thanks so much for your imput it is very helpful and greatly appreciated.


----------



## TshirtLover929 (Jan 20, 2010)

Chuck,
I use the carrier sheet that comes with the Craft Robo it is a sticky cutting mat. 
It is used when cutting paper or in my case JPSS.
I do not use it when I am cutting Vinyl since I do not cut all the way through it.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks David. I cut vinyl every day and use JPSS for lights so I only use scissors to rough cut around. I am thinking about that cutter for opaque for darks. Never tried it but you have to keep your options open.


----------



## TshirtLover929 (Jan 20, 2010)

Chuck, 
I have done Dark Opaque Transfers and it worked great. It cuts the same as the JPSS. 
Just remember to use the carrier sheet (cutting mat).
You only have about 6" X 8" of design space when using Registration marks on 8.5" X 11".
So, I got some 11" X 17" Heat transfer paper and now I can design 6" X 14"
I forgot to mention that I have used Corel Draw and it was pretty easy to use and accurate. 
It just takes time to figure out the correct cut settings. 
I just like using the Robo Master software it comes with.


----------



## TshirtLover929 (Jan 20, 2010)

Here is the layout for the Registration Marks and Size of Design used in Robo Master Software.
I hope this helps.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

David: Thanks for that pic. So you can use 11" wide in the cutter. Thats even better as it gives you more ways to work with the 11 x 17. Thanks again for all your input. I think that I will jump in and purchase one.


----------



## cutting edge (Dec 17, 2007)

Twanabee said:


> David: Thanks for that pic. So you can use 11" wide in the cutter. Thats even better as it gives you more ways to work with the 11 x 17. Thanks again for all your input. I think that I will jump in and purchase one.


Uh...I don't believe any of the Graphtec and or Sillouette machines discussed in this thread thus far will cut across an 11" width. I use a CC200-20 for contour cutting and have found the large CriCut backer sheets cut down to multiples the best value at our local hobby store.


----------



## ddunn (Jun 30, 2010)

will the Sillouette sd cut pre printed heat transfers?


----------



## mrtoad (Oct 20, 2006)

Do you know if you can do all the craft aspects of the silhouette with the CE-5000? I was considering getting the silhouette for my wife for the craft stuff they show in their videos but if I can do it with my CE-5000 I can save some money.

Thanks!


----------

